# Show Us Your Work



## chris7 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys i am interested to know if any of you have some form of work to show us, From your fantasy side. 

I would like to see what you guys can or have done. 

If you want to move this to another section feel free


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 2, 2011)

I will post soon, but as I joined today, give me a second to collect my thoughts, notes, and nerves before subjecting myself to the hacking board that is internet critique... though I do think this venue will be much more pleasant than many others.


----------



## kjjcarpenter (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe there is a forum dedicated to this, fifth one done.  Might be better to post your stories there so everyone can see them easily. Also, only registered members can see said forum, giving you that extra feeling of protection, Leg.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 2, 2011)

Yay for protecting my work for harmful eyes!


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 2, 2011)

Our plan is to use the private Showcase forum to share writing, and to request critiques.  We decided to make that forum only visible to members because of a phenomenon known as scraper sites.  These are horrible, spammy blogs that use automated bots to steal content.  We don't want anyone's writing to end up on a spam site surrounded by ads for viagra and cialis.

We're still determining the best way to present the content.  Because stories can get quite long, I'm leaning towards people posting excerpts of 500 words or so, and then including the complete story or chapter as a file attachment.

What are your thoughts on the best way to approach this?


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 3, 2011)

But, but... what if my story is about a story that longs to be surrounded by Viagra and Cialis sites... sigh...  This is a good idea...


----------



## kjjcarpenter (Feb 3, 2011)

I suppose even with the hidden content, members will still be submissive to include their work on the website. I think I'm in this category and I will only post relatively small things, if any. Once the site goes public, we can obviously expect some thieves out there, and we need to find a way to manage them from stealing any content. 

Excerpts are a good idea, Tony. Would a post count be an ideal way to deter thieves and bots? Perhaps five or ten? Obviously this would restrict people, for a time, but if our members are serious about writing, then it wouldn't be all that hard to get involved in a conversation and rake up their post count to the minimum—I'm also sure any new members would want to get acquainted with the community before sharing their work with strangers. Maybe a post count wouldn't be that bad, of course, your choice, Tony.

If it was up to me, I would create a minimum post count to enter the sharing section and have it appear invisible to non-members, as it already is. Inside, have members post excerpts and offer links to their full chapters or stories.

Whilst writing this, I had a brainwave; got an idea for a neat addition to the website. I'll propose the idea in the suggestion area.


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 3, 2011)

Using the post count to limit access is worth serious consideration, Kev.  I'll definitely give it some thought.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 4, 2011)

But even the younglings could contribute, and that's the rub, eh?  Post count limit wouldn't be that much of a barrier, but you have to make sure the barrier is still low enough where those that speak less often but with more thought still get a word.  I know I speak a lot and I don't think at all, so I'm the opposite of what we are looking for, but I'd get through that system.


----------



## geekluv (Feb 4, 2011)

Legerdemain said:


> But, but... what if my story is about a story that longs to be surrounded by Viagra and Cialis sites... sigh...  This is a good idea...


 
That sounds like some really good reading! hehehe  You would have to include some visuals such as people relaxing in bathtubs out in the middle of nowhere.  Also you would have to include video of what seems to be a modern kitchen somehow transform into a tropical oasis with water falls.  

If your story longs to be surrounded sleep aid commercials here are some things that you would have to have included:

1: If you include Lunesta, you would have to include the transulcent butterflies that come out of nowhere.

2:  If you include Alteril, you would have to have some creepy guy included.

3:  If you include Ambien, you would have to have the characters sleep walk & eat buttered cigarettes.

Sorry, but I just have a wacky mind like that.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, now I'm trying to figure out a setting combining all the commercials... depression drug commercials, sleep drugs, grandparents that want to play with their kids and dog.

That'd be a weird weird... story...


----------



## geekluv (Feb 5, 2011)

I just saw a new commercial with a granddaughter with her grandfather about hearing loss.  It was pretty freaky.  The girl kept on phasing in & out a lot like Star Trek.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 8, 2011)

I have hearing loss, it's kinda like that... it is scary at times when I "phase out"


----------



## Raziel (Jun 23, 2011)

Us Artists must abuse something of our psyche sometimes to just tap into the zone.


----------



## Behelit (Jun 23, 2011)

This thread is a bit dated and next to redundant now that we have a showcase forum. Closed!


----------

